# Spyder - Projector Headlights with Light Tube DRL



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys I am looking into purchasing these headlights, however I am getting no where with reviews, or feedback. I am wanting to find a good low cost set of headlights with light tube DRL that is plug and play + comes with HID kit for lowbeams/highbeams etc. Mind you I am completely uneducated on HID kits and installation process, I need explaining. Does HID kits for something like the link'd headlights below work for high and low or just one? also, is there such thing as plug and play hid headlights? 

Im open to other options on similar headlights to these! Must be easy to install and not costly.

*[url]http://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-headlights/spyder-led-projector-headlights-15597113.html*
[/URL]


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

I had these headlights, Honestly they look kinda cheap in person, and i had many problems with them. I had 5000K HID's in them and they were so unpredictable, sometimes they would work, sometimes they wouldn't. you can go to my page to see pictures of them on. i recently got different headlights, they are the Anzo dual halo headlights, very happy with them, i installed 8000K HID's in them and they work great!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*bL1Nd*, the set you shows looks great. But if you're looking for other options, why don't you try a pair of Spec-D headlights? They comes with great looking DRL. They’re extremely durable, with an average lifespan of 50,000-75,000 hours, which means they’ll probably outlast the rest of your vehicle. The light they produce is much brighter and cleaner, much more attractive than incandescent light. Plus now we have revised price on them: Spec-D® LHP-CRU11G-TM - Chevy Cruze 2013 Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

carid said:


> *bL1Nd*, the set you shows looks great. But if you're looking for other options, why don't you try a pair of Spec-D headlights? They comes with great looking DRL. They’re extremely durable, with an average lifespan of 50,000-75,000 hours, which means they’ll probably outlast the rest of your vehicle. The light they produce is much brighter and cleaner, much more attractive than incandescent light. Plus now we have revised price on them: Spec-D® LHP-CRU11G-TM - Chevy Cruze 2013 Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL



Thank you for the reply! Quick questions how is installation? can you give me a quick run down of the process? is this plug and play? do I need to buy an HID KIT, which look ####K HID gives the car that expensive luxury car look on approach at night?
I will go with your recommendation! much appreciated, I am in Canada do you do shipping to here? I could get them sent to the border at a postal store there, I live 1hr from the border. I am looking for as much info you can give me, any pics of them on at night on the car? and day?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

bL1Nd said:


> Hey guys I am looking into purchasing these headlights, however I am getting no where with reviews, or feedback. I am wanting to find a good low cost set of headlights with light tube DRL that is plug and play + comes with HID kit for lowbeams/highbeams etc. Mind you I am completely uneducated on HID kits and installation process, I need explaining. Does HID kits for something like the link'd headlights below work for high and low or just one? also, is there such thing as plug and play hid headlights?
> 
> Im open to other options on similar headlights to these! Must be easy to install and not costly.
> 
> *Spyder® 444-CCRZ11-LTDRL-BK - Chevy Cruze 2013 Black Projector Headlights with Light Tube DRL*


Avoid carid.com:

CARiD Reviews - Consumer Reviews of Carid.com | SiteJabber
Carid.com Complaints & Reviews


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

bL1Nd said:


> Thank you for the reply! Quick questions how is installation? can you give me a quick run down of the process? is this plug and play? do I need to buy an HID KIT, which look ####K HID gives the car that expensive luxury car look on approach at night?
> I will go with your recommendation! much appreciated, I am in Canada do you do shipping to here? I could get them sent to the border at a postal store there, I live 1hr from the border. I am looking for as much info you can give me, any pics of them on at night on the car? and day?


so, did you get these headlights or not? did they come with the HID kit?


----------

